# Attention Getting Labeling



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

When things went wrong in my Gun Mount, don’t run.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

My favorite when I was sitting on the mess deck eating aboard ship.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 163278


I like the way it states frequency in cycles and not Hertz.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

What would you do without this sign.


----------



## Viggmundir (Sep 13, 2019)

Wirenuting said:


> View attachment 163277


This one actually makes pretty good sense, it looks just like a drinking fountain, which are normally not heated.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

AvEwerkz - Etsy Canada


Shop Welcome back to the shop! by AvEwerkz. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




www.etsy.com


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Viggmundir said:


> This one actually makes pretty good sense, it looks just like a drinking fountain, which are normally not heated.


That fountain dispenses both. 
i drank from it today


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I have several AVE stickers on my toolbox or scattered around the plant.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

*Thanks, I LMAO*


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> That fountain dispenses both.
> i drank from it today


Hot side or cold???


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mburtis said:


> I have several AVE stickers on my toolbox or scattered around the plant.


That is totally Skookum!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

micromind said:


> Hot side or cold???


Yes…. 


The secret to this bubbler is that the cold dispenser give you fresh and very chilled water. 
The “Hot” dispenser gives you fresh non-chilled water.

It’s all how a person views the world around them.

Truthfully about 15 years ago the hot water was made by passing water through a 60# steam station and exchanger. One day the water line popped inside the exchanger and the hot side would dispense steam. The sign was installed before we noticed the problem. 
It wasn’t an authorized contraption and was made by some ingenious sailor who wanted hot coffee. Nobody ever removed the sign and the hot side dispenses non-chilled water now.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

My father confirmed to me when he was teaching me the "facts of life" that birth control methods are never 100% effective and that I can thank the Trojan company for my existence.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> I like the way it states frequency in cycles and not Hertz.


That is so you don't get confused because 400 HZ hurts.


----------

